# Bookmarks in stock browser



## scur

Does anyone know how to get rid of the stock bookmarks in the stock browser? I'm rooted and have recovery so far. I'd try out some things, but I only know just enough to be dangerous, and I'm still walking on eggshells a little on my strat.


----------



## buffaloquinn

I haven't figured out a way to do that yet but I deleted all of the ones that allowed it and then created a folder for my bookmarks that sits at the top of the menu and keep all of my favoities in there. As I ad them I'll just create subfolders as needed.


----------



## scur

Yeah, that's a decent workaround, but I'm kinda PO'd that their bookmarks are permanent.


----------



## buffaloquinn

I'm not impressed with the stock browser at all. I got kinda spoiled with the browser on my Acer A500 tab being able to sync with my chrome browser. So I installed Opera on the Strat and reactivated Opera on my PC. Now I can sync bookmarks again. Not a great solution, but it works for now.


----------



## scur

There are a few ways to sync your Chrome bookmarks to your phone. I use PhoneMarks. Install it in your Chrome browser and on your phone, then mess with the settings. Chromemarks is a separate app. You open the app and you'll see all your bookmarks. Tap one and it opens in your default browser.


----------



## buffaloquinn

I'll check that out, scur! Opera has some nice things going for it on the phone though. I'll probably bound=ce back and forth for a while.


----------



## scur

I've tried a ton of browsers. Some suck, but some are really nice. However, I still like the stock browsers. They always feel minimalistic and less bogged down with extras to me, real or imagined.


----------



## nitsuj17

to delete the bookmarks (the vzw ones u cant) u need to decompile the browser.apk and remove them


----------



## scur

nitsuj17 said:


> to delete the bookmarks (the vzw ones u cant) u need to decompile the browser.apk and remove them


I assumed it was something like that. I haven't messed around with linux more than the bare minimum, so I'm not sure how to do that. Maybe I'll try to figure it all out this weekend.


----------



## buffaloquinn

Hey guys, I just followed scur's suggestion and installed Phonemarks and guess what? It deleted the stock bookmarks in the browser! Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## scur

I totally forgot it did that. I've been using Phonemarks Pro which syncs from the phone to the computer as well, so my folder filled with bookmarks I usually push to my phone has the Verizon bloatmarks in it. Un-installed the pro, installed the free, fixed the synced folder on my computer, ran the Phonemarks free sync and it wiped out Verizon's stuff. Nice catch, buffaloquinn!


----------



## buffaloquinn

Thanks to you, scur. I never would have tried phonemarks without you.


----------



## imnuts

I'm guessing the Stratosphere is like the Charge where the browser has some GPU acceleration with it. If that is the case, then decompiling/recompiling the Browser.apk will screw it up, and cause it to be very laggy, so you would either need to deal with it, or modify the framework to use the AOSP Browser.apk file.


----------



## dwitherell

I took a peek at this and there are a number of bookmarks actually incorporated into the browsers smali - far too much work it would seem to remove them, especially with the risk of lagginess on top of it.


----------



## John728

I installed Chrome and the Phonemarks extension and ran Phonemarks and there is an option under settings to delete bookmarks (hit "reset"), so I don't think you even need to install Chrome.


----------



## ntengineer

nitsuj17 said:


> I'm guessing the Stratosphere is like the Charge where the browser has some GPU acceleration with it. If that is the case, then decompiling/recompiling the Browser.apk will screw it up, and cause it to be very laggy, so you would either need to deal with it, or modify the framework to use the AOSP Browser.apk file.


I agree, and it wouldn't fix it.

The built in bookmarks are in /dbdata/databases/com.android.browser

You need to root your phone, then use a program like SQLite to open the database, and then just remove all the records. Then all of the pre-built in bookmarks will be gone.


----------



## dwitherell

ntengineer said:


> Bookmarks are not in the apk... I agree, and it wouldn't fix it. The built in bookmarks are in /dbdata/databases/com.android.browser...


Well, they are actually. If you look around you can find them in a number of places (xml and smali), and I'm sure they end up in the locale you reference - but they start in the apk. And using the AOSP browser does "fix" it - as can be seen in Tweaked 2.0.


----------

